# PCGH.de: Computec startet Filmbewertungs-Portal Filmjury.de



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## elakeduck (2. Oktober 2008)

so auf dem ersten blick siehts ganz nett aus. vor allem besser als imdb, aber vom inhalt her muss noch einiges gemacht werden, denk i mal. z.b. die info´s zu den titeln erweitern, trailer, schauspieler und vieles mehr.
und i denke mit steigender funktionalität wird das design auch nich mehr den ansprüchen genügen. naja viel glück damit


----------



## 7hor (2. Oktober 2008)

Geil wäre ja noch ein kurzer Trailer (in HD soll und braucht es ja nicht zu sein) zu dem jeweiligen Titel!
 Aber ob das euer Festplattenspeicher hergibt?!


----------



## uuodan (2. Oktober 2008)

Jede Woche ein neuer Unsinn.

Als ob IMDB nicht ausreichen würde. Da stampft man lieber eine Seite aus dem Boden, die sich auf lange Sicht ohnehin nicht etablieren wird. Wenn ich die Bewertungen einiger Filme lese, die anscheinend 12-jährige User geschrieben haben, wird mir schwindlig. Grottiges Deutsch, bodenlose Kritik und absolute Unsachlichkeit gepaart mit naivem "Ich-habe-was-zu-sagen"-Denken.

Zum Kotzen, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## radinger (3. Oktober 2008)

Völlig sinnlos, gibt ja schon imdb und ofdb, zweitere benutze ich bevorzugt, um mich über die qualität von filmen zu informieren. So eine sternchenwertung sagt doch nicht viel aus, da lese ich lieber die, meistens sehr guten, reviews auf ofdb.


----------

